# Sexing Curviceps..



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

How do you sex Laetacara Curviceps?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

If you have any photos, you could put them up and I'll have a go.


----------



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

I just received an F1 pair of Laetacara dorsigera about a month ago which are closely related. I have not had them spawn yet so I cannot confirm the sexual differences. from what I can tell the male is more colorful at this stage (2" to 2 1/2") and you can definitely see a pointed anal/dorsal fin. what I think is the female, the anal fin is still somewhat pointed but the dorsal is rounded. There is also not much color in her other than a little yellow/orange in her fins. where the male has some blue veining in his face and blue scales in his belly area and the yellow/orange in his fins is much brighter. Here is a good link that I got from the F0 breeder where mine came from,

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?id=127

I have mine in a Discus community tank and they are nice fish so far 

Steve


----------



## Pultsu Päärynä (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello! Can anybody tell is my fish male or female? Some websites from sweden said that just that spot-thing is not sure way to determine sex(?)








Sorry bad english


----------

